# Home plow By Meyers



## yorgo_iowa (Dec 20, 2010)

anyone have the new homeplow by meyers mounted on a jeep liberty?

im looking at buying Jeep liberty and mounting a homeplow on it. 

since the homeplow is new on the market just wondering if anyone has a report on it.


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

How much plowing do u want to do with it?


----------



## yorgo_iowa (Dec 20, 2010)

im not going to be doing alot of snow hogging just a couple residential acreage driveways and my hangar I know that snow plowing is hard on vehicles


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would the think about but one the meyers drive pro 6'8. The home plow is what it say. A home plow just for ur drive way. The meyers drive pro mounts to ur truck with out a problem I know this because I did on last year it came out great. The front end did even move I think. U should really think about the meyers drive pro.


----------

